# Soft dutchman cut?



## beastmaster (Dec 29, 2010)

I saw a video on you tube of a cut called the soft Dutchman. It was used to redirect a leaner almost 180% opposite of the lean. The face cut is undermined on one side and some of the hinge is cut through on one side. I want to try it my self, first leaner I get to drop that is in the wide open. I like adding new stuff to my inventory. I don't see a situation where I would use it, but you never know.
Any way. I'm not sure which direction the face cut would be made. The slits in the face is what turns it, I'm thinking as far in the direction you want it to go, yet sill fall on its own. Any one familiar with it and could give me a little advice I'd be grateful. Beastmaster


----------



## oldirty (Dec 29, 2010)

those slits are steps. as the tree makes its turn she more or less is stepping down into the face cut. 

being a climber is tough to get the opportunity to make felling cuts like that because more or less anything we question we either climb it or put lines into it for pull due to whatever is in the lay and that is why we are there cause it needs to be climbed... i'd guess that technique needs a few tree to perfect before you can start laying trees over backwards passed the gazebo and next to the chipper!!

not sure how great it would work in a hardwood but in a nice soft conifer it'd work the balls.

that guy has a bunch of great vids on the tube. some might cry that a few off the cuts are a bit hairy but i'd say its like watching a professional doing his thing. good stuff to watch. his voice is a riot!


----------



## justme23005 (Dec 29, 2010)

heres a link to one of the youtube videos



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvVY5jaY9jg&NR=1


----------



## ducaticorse (Dec 29, 2010)

Cool vids for sure. And that cut is bad ass. I'd love to see a customers face if someone had the balls/stupidity to try and pull that one of with the lean going towards the house LOL.. Makes it look easy though, and all with no bulldozer and bull line like some guys do:jester:


----------



## trailduster2 (Dec 29, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> and all with no bulldozer and bull line like some guys do:jester:


 
Now thats funny!!!!
Any way I also have wanted to try this technique. However all of my removals are close enough to the power lines that I never get the chance. I would recomend (sp) doing this out in the open where nothing can get damaged. I am sure you know that, just saying is all. I would like to do this several hundred time before I tried this in the places I work. 
Marc


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't chance even a easy drop if there is something that could get damaged. I always have a line in or whatever it needs to be safe. That being said, I could of used it last week at an arboretum we worked at. A big cedar came up rooted in the storm and had fell into a pine. The Cedar had three trunks coming out at BH. Not knowing if the pine was the only thing holding it up or not i carefully limb it so I could see what I had going on. I took the two main ones off and had a tall skinny one I limbed from the others. I didn't want to climb up there if I didnt have to. I ask a groundy earlier if i had a clear area to drop the stick and he said Si. I get down and see i have to move it almost 90deg. to the lean. We don't suppose to hurt any plants or trees here, and theres all kinds of stuff in the way. But I weighted the situation, My ass, or some bushes. I put a line in it, made a cut 90 deg. to the lean and told those hombres to pull and to keep moving back as if falls. I call that the prayer cut. I was praying she would clear and miss every thing. It landed perfect. I think that dutchman cut would of been perfect for that situation. Beastmaster


----------

